

Paypal hacked? - egze

whois paypal.com
======
BilalBudhani
All fine for me <http://whois.domaintools.com/paypal.com>

------
egze
<http://i.imgur.com/Yux7v.png>

~~~
dangrossman
The fully qualified domain name would be "paypal.com.", not "paypal.com".
You're just looking at subdomains of other domains, not something in PayPal's
records.

------
anthony_franco
This is the case for almost every popular domain.

------
kristopher
whois -h whois-servers.net paypal.com

------
practutor
its Not possible.

